
Built to learn - peter123
http://startuplessonslearned.blogspot.com/2009/04/built-to-learn.html
======
sachinag
This is fantastic; I always love seeing people respond to other people's
comments - the clarity of thinking by having to hear what other people say is
really helpful.

